# [SOLVED] unable to initialize libusb: -99

## Joseph_sys

My system does not recognize USB drives, kernel configuration seems to be OK

```
cat .config|grep -i usb

CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y
```

```
dmesg |grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver
```

```
lsusb 

unable to initialize libusb: -99
```

What to check next?

Maybe the motherboard is not working, correctly (I got it for free). Motherboard is: ASUS m2npv-vm

Note: My original Motherboard failed so I've swap a used Motherboard but don't remember recompiling anything related to the system.  

What should I recompile with regards to USB?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed May 25, 2011 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomtom69

Hi Joseph,

Error -99 from lsusb is IMHO an indication that the usb host controller drivers were not loaded properly.

The filtered dmesg output does not show whether the usb hcd driver was installed correctly.

Look for messages containing "ohci_hcd", "ehci_hcd" and "uhci_hcd" - they should give more information about the drivers actually loaded (use "dmesg | grep -i hcd" and post the output).

tomtom

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *tomtom69 wrote:*   

> Hi Joseph,
> 
> Error -99 from lsusb is IMHO an indication that the usb host controller drivers were not loaded properly.
> 
> The filtered dmesg output does not show whether the usb hcd driver was installed correctly.
> ...

 

The driver seems to be loaded

```
dmesg | grep -i hcd

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver
```

The USB cable had a loose cable ends so I double check by wire colors that I did not mess something up; they seem to be connected OK.

----------

## Joseph_sys

Solved.

Mother board USB is not working :-/

----------

## miroR

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Solved.
> 
> Mother board USB is not working :-/

 

No, it's not solved.   :Confused: 

I have the same issue, and my MBO is working fine.

( booted Sysreccd and connect usb devices fine).

I posted a little on the issue here:

Uninstalling dbus and *kits (to Unfacilitate Remote Seats)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7563836.html#7563836

Since I suspect it's some of my lack of understanding of the udev/eude/mdev concepts, and that

some of my changes somehow broght this usbfs not found up, I posted it there.

Miroslav Rovis

www.CroatiaFidelis.hr

----------

## dustfinger

Hi,

If anyone else sees this error then do the following to find out the reason why you are getting the error:

```

# export LIBUSB_DEBUG=9

# lsusb

```

I ran into this same issue and by setting debug to 9 I found out that the libusb could not find usbfs. I searched around and found this in /sys/bus/usb. After reading over this ticket on the lsusb site I realized that the reason why it could not find usbfs is because it was not in /dev/usb. After trying many different things I realized something. My system has an initramfs with a custom script that mounts /proc /sys and /dev, but the lines of code to unmount these were placed after the switch to the real root. I updated my init script to unmount those partitions before the switch to the real root, rebooted and viola, /dev was properly populated with /dev/usb. lsusb worked once again and I have rejoiced  :Wink: 

I hope this helps someone out there. I have spent my whole evening figuring this out and It could have easily taken me much longer.

Sincerely,

dustfinger

----------

